# Indoor RV Storage Needed



## keepitreel (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry about that, but I am simply trying to find an Indoor RV Storage for at 18' - 22' Travel Trailer in Orange County, CA or near by. Any help would be very appreciated. Just drop me a line or two. 

Also if you know a house builder selliing houses with travel trailer garages or parking spaces besides your house for parking your own travel trailers? Please let me know. 

Thanks Again,


----------



## ironart (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: Indoor RV Storage Needed

Hi Eddie.......Really not sure what you are looking for in an answer to your question.....I live in So. Cal and know that there are hundreds of storage facilities where you can park your TT under cover.  If  you are looking for a completely covered and enclosed storage space, I would look at Air Port hangers....There are a lot of small airports in your area.....That would rent you some space.......As far as home builders....Almost any that I know of would be glad to build you something on your property....I live in the High Desert (just a few miles from OC)  and have  3.5 acres ..with plenty of room to build on.....Would love to sell some of it to you for your storage needs...

Write back when you have something to put in it....At least that way you will know what you do need for space...


----------

